# Issue with leaf sharpness?



## lfoush (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay, so this has happened to me multiple times, but I took this photo, and the edges of the leaves are all grainy and not sharp at all. What causes this effect? Is it camera shake or because the background is overexposed? What are some things I could do to fix this?


----------



## Jean1234 (Aug 3, 2013)

Are you referring to the leaves in the foreground?  If so, you used  f4.5, which would give you a limited depth of field.  Anything outside  that area wouldn't be sharp.  You can calculate it using the Online Depth of Field Calculator.


----------

